# Federal Judge Orders Iran to Pay Billions for 9/11



## Gunz (May 4, 2018)

Yeah, nice try. Wake me up when the motherfuckers pay.

US judge orders Iran to pay $6 bln to families of 9/11 victims


----------



## R.Caerbannog (May 4, 2018)

I'm kinda hoping that we cut off tourism dollars from Iran and that Israel blows up Iran's nuclear enrichment facilities up again. Iran and Al Sadr can all go suck off a syphilitic roasted pig phallus.


----------



## ThunderHorse (May 5, 2018)

Ocoka said:


> Yeah, nice try. Wake me up when the motherfuckers pay.
> 
> US judge orders Iran to pay $6 bln to families of 9/11 victims


Considering it's part of a case the 9/11 families aren't trying get money from KSA...let's call this dumb.  I would love for this judge to render a judgement against Saudi Arabia though, it would be dope.


----------

